# 1.5 story insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you have some pictures of the home?



As long as each space has its own intake and exhaust air and they are balanced, they don't need to be connected.
Cellulose.
Yes, but you aren't getting near enough R-Value out of that combo.
I am guessing you meant bath and not ceiling fan? Bath fans should be vented through the roof deck to be proper.


----------

